# How do I seduce a nice guy?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart? Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My guess is he'll be so desperate for female attention that he'll be easy to catch!


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys are superficial, even the nice ones, so wearing tight clothes should get them to want you. Also, be a nice person because nice guys are usually turned off by girls who gossip and talk about other girls behind their back.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Colton said:


> Guys are superficial, even the nice ones, so wearing tight clothes should get them to want you. Also, be a nice person because nice guys are usually turned off by girls who gossip and talk about other girls behind their back.


I'm not sure I want to take advice from a convicted serial killer. :|


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just bake him some cookies or something. 

Sorry, my ideas suck :blank


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Odd whenever I see your avatar I always see a turtle looking up then when look at it more clearly it turns to a kitteh... anyway

I'm a nice guy so from experience I would say:
just be yourself imo it really depends on his experiences with girls. I would generally never be immediately interested in a woman just like that, I usually get to know the person more and more until boom without me even knowing that I like that person already.

Just see if he's comfortable with you hanging around him of course that could be pretty hard to determine because if I base it on me, nice (shy) guys generally don't show much emotion for those things unlike normal guys that when they see a woman is interested in them they jump on the opportunity. The important thing is just be yourself lol


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

Really shouldn't be too hard if he's a "nice guy". You don't even need to dress all the fancy. Just show him you're interested and make it obvious. Talk to him often, ask him about himself, throw in some physical contact every now and then i.e. poking him, hugs, etc.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know, but I'm endeavouring to find an answer too. I did get a hug from a male friend earlier because I bought him a cake, so perhaps buying cakes is an avenue to be explored.


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

huh said:


> Just bake him some cookies or something.
> 
> Sorry, my ideas suck :blank


Thats actually a great idea.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

give him a hug

write lots of long emails laced with wit, understatement and sexual innuendo

draw him a picture

that'll get his attention

once you've done that, go to his house (or he to yours, no matter) and cook gorgonzola carbonara together (with fresh pasta, no less)

you'll have his heart at this point, but you won't have secured it

give him a second hug and take a nice afternoon nap with him

and then to seal the deal, slither under the sheets while he naps and polish his pipe with true gusto befitting the filthy minx that you really are

x

p.s. everything after the third line may or may not work, with varied effect. i can vouch for it being a quite successful tactic, though. 2 thumbs up


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> I'm not sure I want to take advice from a convicted serial killer. :|


Don't tell me you're one of those anti-serial killer preachers!!


----------



## delete everything (Nov 5, 2011)

make it really obvious you're legitimately interested. He most likely will not reject you. Most nice guys have such low self esteem that they assume any girl that shows some sign of interest is making fun of them, so you have to really really make it clear that you're actually interested.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

im going to assume you mean nice as in actually "nice" and not a pushover. most of the nice guys i know have one common trait, which is that they are protective of their way of life. for women, this means (imo) that if you want to meet and get with a nice guy the most effective way to do it is to play up how quirky, fun, yet low maintenance you are. this isnt a surefire fact, just what ive gleaned through my own life experiences.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Siertes said:


> Really shouldn't be too hard if he's a "nice guy". You don't even need to dress all the fancy. Just show him you're interested and make it obvious. Talk to him often, ask him about himself, throw in some physical contact every now and then i.e. poking him, hugs, etc.


I agree with this. Also, don't be high-maintenance.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


Wtf!? How else are you going to do it?



Cynical said:


> Odd whenever I see your avatar I always see a turtle looking up then when look at it more clearly it turns to a kitteh...


Me too!! It's paws make it look like a sea turtle...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart? Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


Gently brush your body along his junk. He'll get the hint.


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart? Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


You don't have to learn to play the guitar, at least not for a guy like me; although I play the guitar myself.

The thread title sounds exactly like a situation I was in while I attended an art academy. There was this girl there who would always give me that LOOK, and it would literally cause me to sh*t bricks. Her eyes literally said "come here", and it made me go crazyy. I don't know how she does it, but I could not get her of my mind. It's like she's possessing me on the spot. I even made a vow that I'd ask her out before I left the academy for good, but of course, it never happened. Talk about seductive.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart? Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


Conversation chemistry and flirting.

That's really all there is to it.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart? Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


I'd imagine finding a "nice" guy would be quite easy, if by "nice" you mean quiet and non-violent.
Wearing provocative clothes must surely help.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

If you're interested in someone, ASK him if he wants to go out with you. Worst-case scenario, he'll say no.

If you have to "seduce" someone because he's otherwise just not that into you, that means he's not for you. Move on.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

All you have to do is be nice and not intimidating. It depends what nice is i guess. Im nice, but I dont take anything too seriously. If i didnt have SA, life would be a playground. If hes nice, hes probably smart....or not stupid at least.

Just go up to him and start talking to him about something random and just flirt. Thats all you really have to do...and smile at him.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn, you all are mad helpful! Thanks so much! So, I have to leer at a guy, touch him, show skin, and say something. And guitar playing is optional. Okay...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

You're much obliged! It was hard but I guess out joint effort has paid off, since you have a complete and total understanding of the male psyche now. Awesome! give us more credit why doncha.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Damn, you all are mad helpful! Thanks so much! So, I have to leer at a guy, touch him, show skin, and say something. And guitar playing is optional. Okay...


I don't have much experience at hitting on other men.. :um
But really, if a girl showed me interest and wanted to talk to me and hang out with me and could make me feel comfortable in her presence, then we're already off to a good start.
I guess it very much depends on the guy though. Flirting heavily with me right off the bat would probably just put me on the spot and make me uncomfortable.
Just plain asking me out would probably work as well.. Even if you're wearing 'normal' clothes :b


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

tell him that you love his collection of comics, sci-fi movies, and cartoon figurines.. or is that just me..


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Damn, you all are mad helpful! Thanks so much! So, I have to leer at a guy, touch him, show skin, and say something. And guitar playing is optional. Okay...


Skip all that. Just go and ask him out, if you don't ask you don't receive. If he has any sense he will say yes, and if he doesn't then that's his loss. You need to look at it like that. :b


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

0lly said:


> I don't know, but I'm endeavouring to find an answer too. I did get a hug from a male friend earlier because I bought him a cake, so perhaps buying cakes is an avenue to be explored.


ummmm......cakes


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It's hard to say, just knowing that he's nice and nothing else. But if he's a nice guy who's also a social loser like me, all it takes is to acknowledge his existence and he'll fall in love with you. If he's not the type who has social problems, then just acknowledging his existence might not be enough, so you'll have to just start talking to him and flirt with him (however that's done). Maybe talk about stuff he's interested in. Guys are usually receptive to girls who come on to them, so it probably won't take much.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart? Do I have to learn how to play guitar?


 Hi, nice guy here. :blush


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Hit on him. Advertise your sexual availability. That's good enough for this nice guy. You don't even have to be blunt about the last part. Just give off the impression that you are DTF or a nympho. And he'll go after you like a starving hyena.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Put a PS3 controller in his hand and watch him become putty in your hands.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Be nice to him.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

It's cliche but the best way to a man's heart is through his stomach. If you can feed a man well, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Just give him some attention. Nice guys are so desperate they'll practically fall in love with you within minutes if you gave them any attention.

It's so easy, you don't even have to go near the creep. You could probably do it over email or chat.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Be nice to him.


Ditto.


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

Be natural, and you become good. If he liked it great, if not .. that's it!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just try and get to know the guy first, jumping down his throat and 'advertising your sexuality' is not going to be productive straight off the bat imo.

When you've built a rapport, then get flirty - If a guy likes your personality and finds you attractive he'll fall for you hard. (so many guys have been burned by the so called 'friend zone' for this very reason)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

all of you who confused "nice guy" with pushover or doormats are RETARDED. nuff said


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

So women go for nice guys?:um


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Finding a nice guy will be difficult, but once I spot him, how do I capture his heart?


if you see one wearing a hat at a grocery store, tell him you love his hat.


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> if you see one wearing a hat at a grocery store, tell him you love his hat.


maybe he will fall in love with your scarf ..
Try wearing a scarf!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

BilliAnn said:


> maybe he will fall in love with your scarf ..
> Try wearing a scarf!


Yeah, I remember seeing that in a movie. The guy followed her everywhere taking pictures of her in her scarf. Ended up taking pictures of her inside her home through her window though. So maybe bad idea.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I never could understand why people, male or female 'try' to make things happen. I think you are either attracted to each or you're not.


Not, necessarily. I don't think crushes always happen right away, sometimes they may not happen until after you get to know someone, and sometimes they may take some work on your part to seduce your crush.


RiversEdge said:


> If a guy is interested in you, he'll let you know - chasing after him or trying to make things happen, makes a girl look desperate.


He may not if hes shy.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm unseduceable!


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I never could understand why people, male or female 'try' to make things happen. I think you are either attracted to each or you're not.
> If a guy is interested in you, he'll let you know - chasing after him or trying to make things happen, makes a girl look desperate.


I think you're right!


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

brokenlight said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing that in a movie. The guy followed her everywhere taking pictures of her in her scarf. Ended up taking pictures of her inside her home through her window though. So maybe bad idea.


I was only figurative and poetic: D


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

use your women powers 

one easy way is using your looks/body but don't forget to use your mind!!!! aka "game"!


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I think love happens when your enjoying your life and feel content. I don't think you find it by looking. Some patience helps. 

Easy to find a nice guy (or maybe not anymore!). But having that attraction and connection is something that you can't choose, it just happens.


----------

